# new male veiltail



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I usually don't buy veiltails but this one caught my eye, he was staring at me like (take me home). so I did, his name is Mocha.*


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ohhh how pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's sooo cute! I love his name.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes pretty


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Love him!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

he's pretty!


----------

